# Another Tyler vet visit



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So Tyler had that extreme reverse sneezing and it wasn't getting better and I started worrying that something else could be going on in his lungs. So worried mom called the vet this morning and got him into his regular vet. Just got back from there.

She thinks he has allergies and a drip and the bath and getting water up the nose was just coincidental. She wants him on Zyrtec - a half a 5mg a day. And she looked at his teeth and he needs a dental. Already! She think that can also add to the drip. I brush his teeth every day and still he's got staining. The good thing is that she has an animal dentist come to their office and SHE handles the anesthesia for the procedure while he does the dentistry so that made me feel better. Of course it's over $400!! So now I have to figure when to do this. They can't do it next week so I have to see whether to do it before the pup party or not. I'm nervous about it because after his neuter he had diarrhea for 6 days. She said they will use a different anesthesia just in case it was caused by that. But it could have been stress too. 

He weighed in at 4lb 13oz which is down from his last visit in Nov so she wants me to feed him more at b'fast and dinner. I've been feeding a 1/4 cup each so I'll add to that. I thought he was too plump before but she said you can feel his ribs and you shouldn't be able to. Other than that she thinks he looks great and is a sweetheart. Hoping the Zyrtec will help.

I also told her about the ophthalmologist visit and she said the Tylan doesn't stop the tearing. It stops the red stains that come from it. I never knew that before but she explained about what makes up the liquid in the dogs eyes, etc. 

She asked how his knee was -- the one on which he limped when he jumped out of DHs arms last year. She asked how much he limps and I swore to her he doesn't limp at all. She told me to keep an eye on it because she does feel LP could be an issue.

So now I think I need a liquid lunch. :HistericalSmiley: Really on the grand scheme of things I shouldn't complain at all. Heck I don't want to go in for my own dental next week -- I wish they'd knock me out.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh no!!!! Poor you and Tyler!!! I hope that this was the last visit to the vet's office for a while !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aw, Sue. Poor Tyler. But, the dental has gotten so less of a trauma for them. My vet does a twilight sleep for the dental, so Bonnie's not even really 'under'. But, yup, it is expensive! My dental is half of that, lol.

I didn't know that about the Tylan. I guess Bonnie's problem was just the red/brown stains and that's why it helped her. So, did she have any suggestions for the tearing?

Bonnie also has the beginnings of LP, but so minor that the vet said she wouldn't even discuss surgery at this point. As long as he's not in pain, right?

Yes, go for the liquid lunch!!

Here's something to make you smile. You know how the weather was yesterday, right? Well, I had a birthday party to go to. I was the designated schlepper. I had two BIG bags of presents and the cake to get from my house on the UES to Cesca, on 75th & Amsterdam. I called a driver and was all set for him to pick me up. He calls me 1/2 an hour before to tell me he's got a flat on the FDR. SO, I go out, in the pouring rain, at 4:40, to try to get a cab (worst time of day to get a cab, right?) I'm trying to balance three bags, an umbrella, and tyring to hold my arm out to flag a taxi - what a sight! I waited about 10 minutes in that horrible rain until I finally found an available taxi. Bythe time I got to Cesca, I was ready for a glass of wine!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my dear Sue & little Ty---sending you both a hug! :grouphug:
Yikes, that is expensive! Did you tell her you didn't want to BUY the practice?:HistericalSmiley:
Kitzel's teeth are also brushed "religiously" and we use "Plaque OFF" but he has stains too---it is made worse by eating the home cooked I think, instead of the hard, dry stuff! 
And LP or limps---Kitzi wants Tyler to be in his fraternity!:thumbsup: His motto is "safety in numbers." :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:grouphug: Sue, that is a lot of stuff so early in the morning O_O...these little pups sure make us worry. and yikes the dental is expensive! is it just for staining? one of Yeager's pup friends had a decaying molar and it was bad.. and I thought you were supposed to be able to feel their ribs? Sending good thoughts to both you and Tyler.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- poor little Tyler and poor you too.  Remember that Tyler's not really sick, just uncomfortable because of the allergies.

Lacie has a Grade 1 LP that she's had since she was about a year old. She is now 6 1/2 and it hasn't gotten any worse and, no, she doesn't limp and the Vets have not recommended surgery. That is one thing I do stress about if I see her try to jump or anything like that.

All 3 of my girls are sneezing now due to allergies. It's finally raining today (we need the rain) and hopefully this will calm some of the pollen. I use baby benadryl when it gets too bad, but it makes them sleepy. Glad to know that we can use Zyrtec. That's what I take for my allergies this time of year, so I will try on the girls this weekend when I'm home and can watch them.

The Tylan clears up any bateria that is causing the red stains, but it doesn't stop the tearing itself.

And dentals -- well don't get me started -- you know about my dental issues for this year. As I've said many times, you just never know when our little fluffs will need dentals. It doesn't seem to have much to do with what they eat, how often we brush their teeth, if we use a certain brand of toothpaste, etc. etc. It doesn't even seem to be especially genetic. As I know I've mentioned before, when I was breeding the Lhasas, I might have littermates where one needed a dental about every 5-6 years and the other needed one every 6-8 months. They ate the same food, drank the same water, had the idential genes, had the same life experiences, had the same amount of daily teeth brushing, etc. etc. and yet, one needed dentals frequently and the other didn't. I've seen this over and over again and really have never been able to identify the cause. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason as they say. Although I'm sure that you hate to have a dental done on Tyler at this age, I would, personally, try the zyrtec and see if it helps. The sneezing may not be related to his teeth at all. I would really try to go another year before having a dental done on him -- especially if the buildup is only minor.

As far as his weight. I had backed off a little on the amount I was feeding Secret as she seemed to be getting a little chubby to me, but then she seemed to be too thin -- I could definitely feel her ribs, so I went back to feeding a little more. She gets 1/3 cup at breakfast and dinner and that seems to be perfect for her. She's almost 4 lbs now (up from 3.7).

Hugs to you and kisses for Tyler.

(Linda -- your adventure with the rain and the taxi doesn't sound like any fun at all.)

FYI -- my girl's dental run about $600-$650. A lot of that has to do with all the bloodwork I have done prior to the dental. I just really need to feel safe about their being put under.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh no!!!! Poor you and Tyler!!! I hope that this was the last visit to the vet's office for a while !!!


Oh thanks, Erin. I hope so too tho we will have that dental coming up. :huh:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Aw, Sue. Poor Tyler. But, the dental has gotten so less of a trauma for them. My vet does a twilight sleep for the dental, so Bonnie's not even really 'under'. But, yup, it is expensive! My dental is half of that, lol.
> 
> I didn't know that about the Tylan. I guess Bonnie's problem was just the red/brown stains and that's why it helped her. So, did she have any suggestions for the tearing?
> 
> ...


No real suggestion for the tearing. The specialist had told me often in Malts and I guess she saw it in Tyler the lower lid that has the tear duct is kind of turned in and that causes a lot of the tears to flood down the face and she said wicked away by the hair. 
Unfortunately I had Greek Yogurt for lunch instead of a stiff drink. I have a charity dinner to go to later where my video will be shown so figured I should lay off the beverages.
I could just picture you yesterday. :smpullhair::w00t: It poured so hard in fits and starts yesterday. I don't know how you even made it with all the packages. That is THE worst time to get a cab. They all go off duty AT THE SAME TIME :smilie_tischkante: I once called for a car to the airport and we got a flat going to the 59th St bridge.:new_shocked: We sweated that one out but the company sent another car. BTW, how was 'Cesca? I've never been and it's right near me.


edelweiss said:


> Oh my dear Sue & little Ty---sending you both a hug! :grouphug:
> Yikes, that is expensive! Did you tell her you didn't want to BUY the practice?:HistericalSmiley:
> Kitzel's teeth are also brushed "religiously" and we use "Plaque OFF" but he has stains too---it is made worse by eating the home cooked I think, instead of the hard, dry stuff!
> And LP or limps---Kitzi wants Tyler to be in his fraternity!:thumbsup: His motto is "safety in numbers." :wub:


I know, Sandi. I hope he has a hollywood smile after this. Maybe I can get little doggie teeth trays for whitening. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
I think the LP brotherhood is one none of us want our little ones to be in but does seem very common. I don't even want to think of the cost for that.:w00t:


yeagerbum said:


> :grouphug: Sue, that is a lot of stuff so early in the morning O_O...these little pups sure make us worry. and yikes the dental is expensive! is it just for staining? one of Yeager's pup friends had a decaying molar and it was bad.. and I thought you were supposed to be able to feel their ribs? Sending good thoughts to both you and Tyler.


She said she thought there might be a problem with one of the back teeth and that worried her but their pricing is between 400-499. NYC prices. I thought so too about the ribs but she said those and the back bone should be protected by a little fat. 


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- poor little Tyler and poor you too.  Remember that Tyler's not really sick, just uncomfortable because of the allergies.
> 
> Lacie has a Grade 1 LP that she's had since she was about a year old. She is now 6 1/2 and it hasn't gotten any worse and, no, she doesn't limp and the Vets have not recommended surgery. That is one thing I do stress about if I see her try to jump or anything like that.
> 
> ...


My neighbor with the Havanese was also told to give her dog Zyrtec recently and it seemed to have helped her a lot. She and her pup take their Zyrtec together.:HistericalSmiley: I feel like slipping some to my DS. He refuses to take any anti-allergy season drugs. Just stubborn. 
I didn't even ask about the bloodwork test or price. I was so stunned that I left there saying I'd look at my calendar to schedule him. I think he really needs it done. She said she saw some build up in Nov when I was there and I said I'd brush more back there but it didn't get better. So I'll probably do it right after pat's party. I don't want to risk him having a yellow butt if he reacted badly to anesthesia.
Thanks for your support and info, Lynn. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope he is feeling better, I really hate it when they reverse sneeze I think they can't breathe and I must have missed that he has allergies too. Poor Tyler! I think I would hold off until after the party too, just so things are back to normal when he comes back from the vet.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor little Tyler...at least it is nothing serious. I hope he feels better with the Zyrtec. I think Chloe needs a dental. The vet said last year to bring her in this year. Summer had a dental last year before I got her, so I am not sure if she needs one, but her teeth look pretty good.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Poor Tyler! hope the meds help. Will keep him in my thoughts!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh no poor tyler , i can certainly identify because we all have allergies in my house . so tell me sue , u can give him the same zyrtec as we take ? oh wow . i really hope he feels better soon , i hvnt felt so bad these last two days , only in the morning when i wake up stuffy n i cant breathe.. about tylers teeth , im so sorry he needs a dental , well dolce too , as he has retained baby teeth , im planning to do the neuter and the dental together since hes already going to be under. 

i also agree u should wait til after the puppy party , keep us posted how he does on the zyrtec .. hugs to both of u , go have that liquid lunch girl !


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sue I sympathize with you.We were given about a $450.00 estimate but after the unexpected dental surgery it was $804.00.Actually after her exam and bloodwork two weeks ago we paid $1060.00 Whew!! :blink:Good luck and hope little Tyler doesn't have any problems.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, these fluffs sure tug at our heartstrings when something's wrong with them. I think I'd also wait until after Pat's get-together. One less thing to stress about until then!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well the allergies will cause more tearing, which then causes more staining. That's why I'm always so against Tylan for staining because an antibiotic really isn't taking care of the tearing unless there is an infection going on that's causing excessive tearing. It's a yeasty bacteria that is causing the red staining from continual dampness. 

Zoe had a bout of post nasal drip last spring and her vet put her on Children's Claritin for a couple of weeks until the pollen count dropped. Thankfully she's not had that trouble this year. Don't know if it's due to the pollen count not as high as it was last spring or if she's just better. But the Children's Claritin really worked for her. 

Now as for feeling Tyler's ribs. I'm getting really unsure now about this. Everyone thinks Jett and Callie are too thin. You can feel their ribs. Both my current vet and my old vet who still comes to the store to check my babies say Jett and Callie are perfect but Zoe needs to take off a bit of weight. You can feel her ribs...but you have to concentrate. lol My trainer says the same thing as my two vets. I know when I got Jett and Callie, you could feel their ribs. Jett was fostered by Mary Palmer at NCMR who used to breed and show Maltese. So I'm thinking both my vets and my trainer must be correct that you are supposed to feel their ribs since 2 show breeders sent dogs to me that way. But I'm always nervous about it since everyone else is telling me they're too thin. So what is correct? I've always been told you should be able to feel their ribs, see a defined waist when looking down at them, and a nice tuck up. But you don't want to be able to see their ribs, spine and hips protruding.

I think I'm glad there will be some show breeders at Pat's party so they can tell me if my babies are too thin. They will be thrilled if they are because that means they get more for breakfast and dinner.rayer:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

At my vets , there is a poster and it shows an undernourished dog , a normal dog , and an obese dog , it says you are supposed to feel ribs but not see them . 

I think dolce is fine , but alot of ppl tell me he is too thin , so i would like to know as well what you all think .


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww Sue, what a week for you and Tyler!! Hope I can spoil him a little bit tomorrow, he deserves it :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

About the weight, I've gotten completely opposite opinions and everything in between over the years from different vets but, not surprisingly, the vets who have said my dogs are at a good weight or need to lose weight are the ones who own/breed small dogs vs the vets who have said my dogs are underweight and happen to own larger sporting/working breeds. I liken it to myself ... my bones should not be sticking out under loose sagging skin. When I can feel my own ribs and spine without having to poke around I know that I'm at a good weight. If I have to push to feel bone I know it's time to lose some. Hmmmm ... I think it's time to trade ice cream for some fruits and salads ... :crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> About the weight, I've gotten completely opposite opinions and everything in between over the years from different vets but, not surprisingly, the vets who have said my dogs are at a good weight or need to lose weight are the ones who own/breed small dogs vs the vets who have said my dogs are underweight and happen to own larger sporting/working breeds. I liken it to myself ... my bones should not be sticking out under loose sagging skin. When I can feel my own ribs and spine without having to poke around I know that I'm at a good weight. If I have to push to feel bone I know it's time to lose some. Hmmmm ... I think it's time to trade ice cream for some fruits and salads ... :crying:


OK Mary, I will be the first to trade! depending on the flavor of course! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

My 2 little poodles had dentals approx. 2 mo. ago to the tune of $1000 :w00t:. The actual dental was $68 ea. but add on anesth, meds, syringe disposal, "office visits" ect it added up very quickly. Other than them looking drugged out, but not acting that way for 2 days they did fine. With 3 dogs the vet bills are now out of hand. It seems all my neighbors and friends are thinking the same :angry:. 
I was supposed to bring the dogs today for their second Lymes disease booster but reading the most recent literature, (very scary and concerning) I cancelled. We have a lot of ticks here with a high incidence of Lymes but the possible side effects of the shots are almost worse esp for small dogs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> I hope he is feeling better, I really hate it when they reverse sneeze I think they can't breathe and I must have missed that he has allergies too. Poor Tyler! I think I would hold off until after the party too, just so things are back to normal when he comes back from the vet.


Brenda - personally I think he's feeling worse. I think it might be a good old fashioned cold. He sounds stuffy and was schnootzing more then ever. I gave him the Zyrtec this morning tho so we'll see how he is today. He never had allergies before though. :blink:


donnad said:


> Poor little Tyler...at least it is nothing serious. I hope he feels better with the Zyrtec. I think Chloe needs a dental. The vet said last year to bring her in this year. Summer had a dental last year before I got her, so I am not sure if she needs one, but her teeth look pretty good.


Keep after their teeth. I was pretty shocked when I saw what was back there even though I brush.:smilie_tischkante:


bellaratamaltese said:


> Poor Tyler! hope the meds help. Will keep him in my thoughts!


Thanks, Stacy. He's always so healthy (knock on wood) that I feel really bad for him. 


uniquelovdolce said:


> oh no poor tyler , i can certainly identify because we all have allergies in my house . so tell me sue , u can give him the same zyrtec as we take ? oh wow . i really hope he feels better soon , i hvnt felt so bad these last two days , only in the morning when i wake up stuffy n i cant breathe.. about tylers teeth , im so sorry he needs a dental , well dolce too , as he has retained baby teeth , im planning to do the neuter and the dental together since hes already going to be under.
> 
> i also agree u should wait til after the puppy party , keep us posted how he does on the zyrtec .. hugs to both of u , go have that liquid lunch girl !


The vet told me to give him human Zyrtec. She said half of a 5mg but I only saw them in 10mg so cut the table into quarters. My neighbor started giving Zyrtec to her dog last week and she sees another vet in another practice. Good idea to do dental and neuter. Those retained baby teeth can really cause problems and pain for them. 


chichi said:


> Sue I sympathize with you.We were given about a $450.00 estimate but after the unexpected dental surgery it was $804.00.Actually after her exam and bloodwork two weeks ago we paid $1060.00 Whew!! :blink:Good luck and hope little Tyler doesn't have any problems.


:w00t::w00t: Wowza. $1060. Man that's expensive and that's DE!! But Dink had an awful lot done including bone too right? That's a lot of work. That's why when people think about getting pets they really have to think about the cost down the road.


socalyte said:


> Aw, these fluffs sure tug at our heartstrings when something's wrong with them. I think I'd also wait until after Pat's get-together. One less thing to stress about until then!


Debbie - thanks. Yup definitely after Pat's. I don't want any worrying about poopie tush slowin' us down. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Well the allergies will cause more tearing, which then causes more staining. That's why I'm always so against Tylan for staining because an antibiotic really isn't taking care of the tearing unless there is an infection going on that's causing excessive tearing. It's a yeasty bacteria that is causing the red staining from continual dampness.
> 
> Zoe had a bout of post nasal drip last spring and her vet put her on Children's Claritin for a couple of weeks until the pollen count dropped. Thankfully she's not had that trouble this year. Don't know if it's due to the pollen count not as high as it was last spring or if she's just better. But the Children's Claritin really worked for her.
> 
> ...


I'm really on the fence about the right weight too. She showed me a chart which was almost hourglass-like. That there's almost a waist but she says I shouldn't feel his ribs or his spine. There should be some padding. I don't know but when he was 5lbs 4 oz he seemed kind of portly. I don't know. I just have been feeling like a bad mom between that and the dental. I think I'm doing things right and then get a dose of that. But I probably got the same thing with my DS when he was little. Too long ago to remember. Agreed that the party will be a good place with some breeders coming.


uniquelovdolce said:


> At my vets , there is a poster and it shows an undernourished dog , a normal dog , and an obese dog , it says you are supposed to feel ribs but not see them .
> 
> I think dolce is fine , but alot of ppl tell me he is too thin , so i would like to know as well what you all think .


Might be the same poster, Liza. It was inside her office so I didn't study it.


angelgirl599 said:


> Aww Sue, what a week for you and Tyler!! Hope I can spoil him a little bit tomorrow, he deserves it :wub:


I hope he's well enough to go tomorrow. Don't like the sound of him today. I'll go to the pet show even if he doesn't though. Can't wait to see Lola again.


MaryH said:


> About the weight, I've gotten completely opposite opinions and everything in between over the years from different vets but, not surprisingly, the vets who have said my dogs are at a good weight or need to lose weight are the ones who own/breed small dogs vs the vets who have said my dogs are underweight and happen to own larger sporting/working breeds. I liken it to myself ... my bones should not be sticking out under loose sagging skin. When I can feel my own ribs and spine without having to poke around I know that I'm at a good weight. I*f I have to push to feel bone I know it's time to lose some.* Hmmmm ... I think it's time to trade ice cream for some fruits and salads ... :crying:


Ummm, how much of a push, Mary? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I can feel it from the inside when I'm carrying too much weight more than seeing it from the outside. Obviously we can't do that with our dogs. :huh:


edelweiss said:


> OK Mary, I will be the first to trade! depending on the flavor of course! :HistericalSmiley:


I'm not trading so fast. Ice cream is my achilles heel and stomach. :blush:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor little Tyler! What a week you both have had. :huh:

Now atleast you've been able to identify what his snorting was due to and that it is nothing serious! Did the vet say the Zyrtec will make him drowsy? I know when I take Allegra I get drowsy but maybe they're different. I'm just thinking about him being so tiny! 

As far as the ribs, if you're not supposed to feel them, then Bibu is starving himself! I can't see them but I can feel them.

Bibu has a vet appointment this Saturday to check out his snorting issues too. We have always lived in a home without carpet and this is the first time we live in a home with carpet so I am almost positive that is what is bothering him/ triggering his snorting/allergies! Maybe Bibu and Tyler will become post nasal drip buddies...:hugging:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Brenda - personally I think he's feeling worse. I think it might be a good old fashioned cold. He sounds stuffy and was schnootzing more then ever. I gave him the Zyrtec this morning tho so we'll see how he is today. He never had allergies before though. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw I'm sorry sweet Tyler's feeling worse. With Zoe, when she did her bout with seasonal allergies last year, she didn't do the reverse sneeze type of thing and she didn't sound congested. But she was coughing. Of course neurotic nut case that I am thought heart problem right away and called the vet in a panic. Her tummy was also really tight. Vet said post nasal drip that was probably making her tummy upset. Thankfully within just an hour or so of being on the Children's Claritin stopped the coughing. Hope the same happens for Tyler.

And you are the best mommy ever! We can't prevent all things from happening. All we can do is our best to keep them safe and healthy and care for them when things do happen. Don't you dare feel like a bad mommy. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Sue i hope Tyler is starting to feel a little bit better..I was thinking with all the rain we have been having if he does have allergies mine have been killing me it could be that..xoxo


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> OK Mary, I will be the first to trade! depending on the flavor of course! :HistericalSmiley:


Oh darn, Sandy, I read your post just a little bit too late. :wub: The Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia is all gone! But the salad makings are still here ... want some?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh poor Tyler needing a dental already.  I think you should hold off till after the party too, if you think he may get sick from the anesthesia. :blink: I don't even brush Rocky's teeth...he gives me such a hard time. He'll let me put my fingers in his mouth, but if he sees a finger brush or tooth brush he pulls away. I am thinking of buying something to put in his water to help with that, but don't know if it really works. I hate wasting more money on products that do not do what they claim to do.

Rocky's eyes have been tearing a lot lately. It's been so windy here though. I'm attributing it to that and all the pollen in the air. I had no idea you can give them Zyrtec. How much did he say to give him?

Rocky has maintained his 5.3 figure...pretty much. Although I have not had him to the Vet lately..last time was February. There's days he eats 1/4 cup of Wellness in the morning and 1/4 cup plus a little cooked chicken at night. And then there are days he eats nothing all day till the evening. I can feel Rocky's spine very easily..and I can feel his ribs when he's laying on his back. Guess he's a skinny minny. Wish I could eat like him just for a few days..:HistericalSmiley:maybe I'd lose this muffin top I've been baking!
I don't know if what Rocky does is reverse sneezing like Tyler or if it's something else. He has always done this hacking cough right after drinking his water. The Vet said if he starts to do it more often to let him know. Well now he's been doing it at least a couple of times a day. So I think I need to bring him in to see that and his tearing. Oh dear, it never ends...first the kids, then the fur kids.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Oh darn, Sandy, I read your post just a little bit too late. :wub: The Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia is all gone! But the salad makings are still here ... want some?


Mary, you are hitting below the belt now! OUCH!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sue,
I hope Tyler is feeling better soon with his sneezing. Thanks for sharing all the good info on tearing and dental. I love his new picture.
p.s. raining or not NY sounds so exciting, reminds me of that movie ('Sunday in New York' with Jane Fonda I think)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness Sue, I'm so sorry I missed this thread earlier. I'm sorry Tyler's sneezing didn't turn out to be just water up his nose from his bath and that he didnt get any better after that night! I hope the medication is helping him!! Last spring/summer, Bailey had some wheezing problems...not reverse sneezing, but like he was gasping for breath. He was put on some meds for it and it went away...but this spring he's done it a couple of times again. I think it might be allergies.

How is Tyler feeling now???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bibu said:


> Poor little Tyler! What a week you both have had. :huh:
> 
> Now atleast you've been able to identify what his snorting was due to and that it is nothing serious! Did the vet say the Zyrtec will make him drowsy? I know when I take Allegra I get drowsy but maybe they're different. I'm just thinking about him being so tiny!
> 
> ...


I don't know about the Zyrtec and sleepiness. I give it to him with breakfast and he usually likes to nap in the morning so hard to say. He seems a little better tonight so maybe it's working. I'm just not totally convinced it was allergies.
How did things go at the vet for Bibu this morning?


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Aw I'm sorry sweet Tyler's feeling worse. With Zoe, when she did her bout with seasonal allergies last year, she didn't do the reverse sneeze type of thing and she didn't sound congested. But she was coughing. Of course neurotic nut case that I am thought heart problem right away and called the vet in a panic. Her tummy was also really tight. Vet said post nasal drip that was probably making her tummy upset. Thankfully within just an hour or so of being on the Children's Claritin stopped the coughing. Hope the same happens for Tyler.
> 
> And you are the best mommy ever! We can't prevent all things from happening. All we can do is our best to keep them safe and healthy and care for them when things do happen. Don't you dare feel like a bad mommy. :grouphug:


Thanks so much, Crystal. Tyler's usually so well that I don't have to beat myself up thinking I'm failing him. Some things can't be avoided I guess. I think Tyler's improving a bit tho I was away from him much of the day but tonight he does seem a bit better. The vet did say she thinks a post nasal drip is at work so hoping the Zyrtec will help that. 


kathym said:


> Sue i hope Tyler is starting to feel a little bit better..I was thinking with all the rain we have been having if he does have allergies mine have been killing me it could be that..xoxo


Kathy - I always thought the rain was good for allergies. Washes away the pollen but who knows. Maybe it grows the mold and mildew. :w00t: Happy today dried out for most of the day...until it rained yet again.:smilie_tischkante:


Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh poor Tyler needing a dental already.  I think you should hold off till after the party too, if you think he may get sick from the anesthesia. :blink: I don't even brush Rocky's teeth...he gives me such a hard time. He'll let me put my fingers in his mouth, but if he sees a finger brush or tooth brush he pulls away. I am thinking of buying something to put in his water to help with that, but don't know if it really works. I hate wasting more money on products that do not do what they claim to do.
> 
> Rocky's eyes have been tearing a lot lately. It's been so windy here though. I'm attributing it to that and all the pollen in the air. I had no idea you can give them Zyrtec. How much did he say to give him?
> 
> ...


Dianne - I was told to give Tyler a half a 5mg Zyrtec but I've only seen it in 10mg so I cut the tablet in quarters and give him a quarter once a day.
I think that quite a few dogs do the reverse sneeze after drinking water. My neighbor's Bichon does. It stops pretty quickly though. The skinny thing surprised me because Tyler looks to me now like he's a perfect weight but I could be wrong. I'll see what people say at the puppy party. I know I don't want an overweight dog for sure. They're too small to carry a lot of weight around. 
Yup, first the kids, then the fur kids. This was the part of the kid that I hated too...the medical stuff. :huh:


Sammie said:


> Sue,
> I hope Tyler is feeling better soon with his sneezing. Thanks for sharing all the good info on tearing and dental. I love his new picture.
> p.s. raining or not NY sounds so exciting, reminds me of that movie ('Sunday in New York' with Jane Fonda I think)


Thanks, Kandis Trust me - a full week of rain in NYC is downright depressing. :angry:


Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my goodness Sue, I'm so sorry I missed this thread earlier. I'm sorry Tyler's sneezing didn't turn out to be just water up his nose from his bath and that he didnt get any better after that night! I hope the medication is helping him!! Last spring/summer, Bailey had some wheezing problems...not reverse sneezing, but like he was gasping for breath. He was put on some meds for it and it went away...but this spring he's done it a couple of times again. I think it might be allergies.
> 
> How is Tyler feeling now???


I often think of reverse sneezing as gasping for air. I can usually shhhh Tyler enough for him to relax and stop. The finger over the nose thing doesn't work with him but sometimes gently stroking his throat makes him breath thru his mouth. I guess every dog has a different response. Tyler's doing a little better. I'll have to see tomorrow if it's really an improvement. Thanks, Nida.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear little Tyler is having these issues  I have a chart for allergy meds that the vet gave me, indicating meds, dog weight and dosage. I can let you have it somehow if you like. I have noticed Lola seems to have allergies somewhat. Soon as the weather changed she has started to really drool a lot when I take her out. He face and chin hair get soaked. She had it last summer but not at all in the winter. I thought she had grown out of it. 

Weight wise, I totally understand your confusion over it. I wonder if it is partly their age filling them out to what we are not used to. I think Lola looks chunky somewhat, but the vet said her weight was normal after feeling her ribs and checking her out. But maybe on the edge of chunkiness. Thought she shouldn't gain more because of her LP's. I was concerned because if she is on kibble she only eats about 1/3 cup a day, maximum. Homecooked only about 4 1/2 oz. and she is over 8lbs. I started to wonder if it was thyroid or something, but the vet says no other symptoms to indicate that. Health wise I think it is generally better to be under rather than overweight.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Sorry to hear little Tyler is having these issues  I have a chart for allergy meds that the vet gave me, indicating meds, dog weight and dosage. I can let you have it somehow if you like. I have noticed Lola seems to have allergies somewhat. Soon as the weather changed she has started to really drool a lot when I take her out. He face and chin hair get soaked. She had it last summer but not at all in the winter. I thought she had grown out of it.
> 
> Weight wise, I totally understand your confusion over it. I wonder if it is partly their age filling them out to what we are not used to. I think Lola looks chunky somewhat, but the vet said her weight was normal after feeling her ribs and checking her out. But maybe on the edge of chunkiness. Thought she shouldn't gain more because of her LP's. I was concerned because if she is on kibble she only eats about 1/3 cup a day, maximum. Homecooked only about 4 1/2 oz. and she is over 8lbs. I started to wonder if it was thyroid or something, but the vet says no other symptoms to indicate that. Health wise I think it is generally better to be under rather than overweight.


Thanks, Maureen. I'd love to see that chart if there's a way to scan it. Tyler hasn't been drooling at all but finally I think he's turned the corner. Still did his sneezy, schnutzy thing this morning but it seems to be diminishing a lot. I'm hoping it will be gone in a day or two. 
Thanks everyone for sending thoughts, prayers and idea. :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Thanks, Maureen. I'd love to see that chart if there's a way to scan it. Tyler hasn't been drooling at all but finally I think he's turned the corner. Still did his sneezy, schnutzy thing this morning but it seems to be diminishing a lot. I'm hoping it will be gone in a day or two.
> Thanks everyone for sending thoughts, prayers and idea. :wub::wub:


Ok I will try and take a pic and pm it


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad to hear Tyler is a little better Sue.:thumbsup: I must really be clueless because I had no idea dogs can catch colds. And I had a dog for sixteen years! Shows you can always learn something..and I never stop learning here on SM!

Tywer, dis is Wocky. I am so gwad dat you are feewin bedder.:chili: I dink you have a gweat mommy. She took you to a specelwist too, wadever dat is, but i no it must be good. twy to get bedder fwast cus your mommy wowwies about you wike my mommy duz and wike wots of da mommies on SM. I dunno why dat is but it must be cuz dey wub us so mach. At weast dat is wat i hear all da time. and i get a wot of dese dings on my hed and fase. :smootch:i no you gotta get a wot of doz dings too.:blush: bye tywer..lada..B)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So maybe Tyler would be A LOT better if I didn't find the quarter of a Zyrtec that I buried in cheese in his breakfast, under the dining room table. :smpullhair: The pill that is, not the cheese.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL -- sometimes you're too "smart" for your own good. Now listen to your Mom. The pill should be eaten along WITH the cheese.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OH TYLER!!!! :smilie_tischkante:

Sue, Bailey gives me the worst time with pills too! He keeps spitting them out no matter how I try to give them to him :w00t: Finally what worked was hiding the pill in a tiny bit of peanut butter and smearing it on the back of his tongue....it's sticky so he can't spit it out as easily. Actually, he's good about taking some pills (like Pepcid and his heartworm pill) and all I have to do with those is hide them in his canned food....but others are a nightmare to get him to swallow! (they must be really bitter, poor guy)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Glad to hear Tyler is a little better Sue.:thumbsup: I must really be clueless because I had no idea dogs can catch colds. And I had a dog for sixteen years! Shows you can always learn something..and I never stop learning here on SM!
> 
> Tywer, dis is Wocky. I am so gwad dat you are feewin bedder.:chili: I dink you have a gweat mommy. She took you to a specelwist too, wadever dat is, but i no it must be good. twy to get bedder fwast cus your mommy wowwies about you wike my mommy duz and wike wots of da mommies on SM. I dunno why dat is but it must be cuz dey wub us so mach. At weast dat is wat i hear all da time. and i get a wot of dese dings on my hed and fase. :smootch:i no you gotta get a wot of doz dings too.:blush: bye tywer..lada..B)


Dianne - I don't think that Tyler had a cold (or maybe he did). The doc says allergies so I'm going with that. We're slowly improving but as I just posted he spit yesterday's pill out. :angry: 
Wocky - tank you faw yaw note. Yaw wite. My mommy stiw gibs me wots a kisses eben doe I'm sick. Is she cwazy? :w00t: Maybe cwazy about me. I hope I feew bettaw too...lada, Wocky.


Lacie's Mom said:


> LOL -- sometimes you're too "smart" for your own good. Now listen to your Mom. The pill should be eaten along WITH the cheese.


Yup, Mr. Smarty Pants fooling his mom. I just saw this little white dot on the carpet and thought "Hmmmm. Could it be?" :blink: And it was. :w00t: I wonder where he spit out today's pill? :HistericalSmiley:


Bailey&Me said:


> OH TYLER!!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Sue, Bailey gives me the worst time with pills too! He keeps spitting them out no matter how I try to give them to him :w00t: Finally what worked was hiding the pill in a tiny bit of peanut butter and smearing it on the back of his tongue....it's sticky so he can't spit it out as easily. Actually, he's good about taking some pills (like Pepcid and his heartworm pill) and all I have to do with those is hide them in his canned food....but others are a nightmare to get him to swallow! (they must be really bitter, poor guy)


Nida - they really are crafty at this. The peanut butter idea is a good one. I'll have to try that one next. Hoping he won't be on meds much longer. Isn't it something the way they eat what you don't want them to eat (muffin wrappers) and don't eat what you want the to eat (pills) :smpullhair::smpullhair: I'm trying to remember if my DS was this crafty.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow Tyler is experiencing the exact same health problems as Mika is right now. 

She was reverse sneezing on walks and when she got excited, then it escalated to almost every hour. Our vet recommended human allergy medication. She started taking the meds (5mg twice a day) 2 weeks ago and the reverse sneezing is completely gone which I am happy about.

She also starting limping 2 weeks ago and has LP in her left leg - she may have to have surgery in the near future.

No dental required though


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Nida - they really are crafty at this. The peanut butter idea is a good one. I'll have to try that one next. Hoping he won't be on meds much longer. *Isn't it something the way they eat what you don't want them to eat (muffin wrappers) and don't eat what you want the to eat (pills) *:smpullhair::smpullhair: I'm trying to remember if my DS was this crafty.:HistericalSmiley:


ARGH! Yes, Bailey will eat anything and everything under the sun...yes, including muffin wrappers :w00t: :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
EXCEPT for when it comes to pills. Figures :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LinzFair said:


> Wow Tyler is experiencing the exact same health problems as Mika is right now.
> 
> She was reverse sneezing on walks and when she got excited, then it escalated to almost every hour. Our vet recommended human allergy medication. She started taking the meds (5mg twice a day) 2 weeks ago and the reverse sneezing is completely gone which I am happy about.
> 
> ...


I guess it is allergies. So Mika was given 5mg twice a day of what medication? Tyler's on 2.5mg of Zyrtec a day. Hope that things are okay with her LP. Any idea what's causing the limp -- did she jump or fall?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sue, I'm so sorry to about sweet Tyler! Poor little boy! 

Do you already have an appointment for next week? Hope everything will work out fine for him!

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers to you and of course to him!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Sue, I'm so sorry to about sweet Tyler! Poor little boy!
> 
> Do you already have an appointment for next week? Hope everything will work out fine for him!
> 
> ...


Alexandra - Tyler's doing a lot better now. Mostly bothering him in the morning when he wakes up but I think getting a little better each day.:thumbsup:
Thanks so much for your thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so glad our little Tyler man is doing better!!!!:chili:

Sue, have you noticed his eyes are not tearing as much with the Zyrtec? Does it make him sleepy? 

Rocky's eyes are tearing a lot and starting to stain more. I just think I may have to try it and see if it helps him. My eyes are bad now, but thank goodness, no red staining!:smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Sue, I'm so sorry to about sweet Tyler! Poor little boy!
> 
> Do you already have an appointment for next week? Hope everything will work out fine for him!
> 
> ...





Rocky's Mom said:


> I'm so glad our little Tyler man is doing better!!!!:chili:
> 
> Sue, have you noticed his eyes are not tearing as much with the Zyrtec? Does it make him sleepy?
> 
> Rocky's eyes are tearing a lot and starting to stain more. I just think I may have to try it and see if it helps him. My eyes are bad now, but thank goodness, no red staining!:smrofl:


Dianne - wish I could say there was less staining but not so. He's on Zyrtec AND Tylan and no noticeable change. I don't think he's been tired from the Zyrtec. He usually snoozes a bit in the morning after b'fast anyway so pretty much the same. I work in the morning at my desk and he naps beside me I don't really have seasonal allergies myself but my DS and brother have really been suffering this year. Hope you feel better.:hugging:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you having better luck getting that sneaky little man to take the Zyrtec in pill form? If not, maybe ask your vet about Children's Claritin Elixir. That's what I did for Zoe per my vet and there was a huge improvement within just a couple of hours. She was on it for a couple of weeks last spring and thankfully hasn't needed it this year.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a problem with London tearing a lot...her tear ducts stay blocked so tears just run down her face. And it is staining her face. Harder to tell since she is a yorkie but it is really annoying. My vet thinks allergies could be causing the tear ducts to stay inflammed and recommended benadryl but I'm curious about trying the zyrtec instead.

Do you get the 24 hour or 12 hour? and is generic okay?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Are you having better luck getting that sneaky little man to take the Zyrtec in pill form? If not, maybe ask your vet about Children's Claritin Elixir. That's what I did for Zoe per my vet and there was a huge improvement within just a couple of hours. She was on it for a couple of weeks last spring and thankfully hasn't needed it this year.


Crystal - I seem to be able to outsmart him these days. Think he only spit the one pill out. I'm staying with the Zyrtec since he seems okay with it and it is improving but I'll keep the kids Claritin in mind.



myfairlacy said:


> I have a problem with London tearing a lot...her tear ducts stay blocked so tears just run down her face. And it is staining her face. Harder to tell since she is a yorkie but it is really annoying. My vet thinks allergies could be causing the tear ducts to stay inflammed and recommended benadryl but I'm curious about trying the zyrtec instead.
> 
> Do you get the 24 hour or 12 hour? and is generic okay?


I got the 24 hour -- couldn't find anything but that. And since I'm supposed to give it to him once a day thinking that's okay. I don't see any difference in his activity or anything but he's getting better. It's only a 1/4 of the 10mg tablet.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tyler - I have been suffering right along with you! My allergies are terrible this year! Wanna take a cruise with me to a nice warm place where there is no such thing as pollen???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Tyler - I have been suffering right along with you! My allergies are terrible this year! Wanna take a cruise with me to a nice warm place where there is no such thing as pollen???


Erin, I'll have to check with Tyler. I know for sure his mom would like to do that. :chili::chili:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing this Sue, so glad little Tyler is doing much better.
lots of hugs to sweet Tyler :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mfa said:


> just seeing this Sue, so glad little Tyler is doing much better.
> lots of hugs to sweet Tyler :wub:


Thanks so much, Florence. I know that Tyler's getting well from the meds but also from all the well wishes from our SM family. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: TYLER'S OKAY AGAIN. :chili::chili: So glad to saw that he's back to himself. None of that horrid, endless reverse sneezing. I think that I'll back off the Zyrtec, now once every other day and then wean off. Seems like my best way to find that the allergies are gone -- think the biggest pollen time has passed here in NY and he was fine in VT. Have others done that for allergies or should I just cut it out.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay Tylor...Awntie Dianne is so happy that you are feeling good as new! We love you so very much and glad to hear you will be weaning off your Zyrtec. No idea if that is the way to do it, or should you stay on it at least through spring? 

Sowwy, Twyer dat my Mom duzent no abot dings wike dat. But I am so hapwy dat you are feewin betwer. Go Tywer!!!!:cheer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So glad to hear Tyler's ok!!! Can't wait to meet that little sweetie!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im so glad that hes doing better ! i took a shot for my allergies and im a happy camper , but i have my kids on zyrtec every other day , thats what my ped told me just to make sure theyre covered .. i do agree though that after all that rain it kind of took most pollen away


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: TYLER'S OKAY AGAIN. :chili::chili: So glad to saw that he's back to himself. None of that horrid, endless reverse sneezing. I think that I'll back off the Zyrtec, now once every other day and then wean off. Seems like my best way to find that the allergies are gone -- think the biggest pollen time has passed here in NY and he was fine in VT. Have others done that for allergies or should I just cut it out.


My allergies are gone for the summer it seems :aktion033::aktion033:, and I just stopped taking my allergy meds altogether. I don't think that you have to wean off of allergy meds. And if he has a bad day, you can always give the zyrtec as needed. 

So glad to hear that the little doll is feeling better!! :wub::wub:


----------

